# ARP Wheel Bolts for CCWs



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Anyone know where to buy these?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

I dunno how I can post this without looking like a dick:

http://arp-bolts.com/kits/Bulk.php?PL=89&M=1&W=*&D=*&P=*&WS=*


Or did you mean "a cheaper source?"


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

87vr6 said:


> I dunno how I can post this without looking like a dick:
> 
> http://arp-bolts.com/kits/Bulk.php?PL=89&M=1&W=*&D=*&P=*&WS=*
> 
> ...


Is that you Richard :laugh: 
J/k


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I guess what I meant to ask was... does anyone know what size?


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

PSU said:


> I guess what I meant to ask was... does anyone know what size?


I don't know if they are m7 or m8 but I believe the length is 24mm. Usually assembly bolts come in either 32mm or 24mm and the LM20s I pulled apart last weekend looked to be 24mm. I would call CCW. They are usually very helpful with whatever you need.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

DUTCHswift said:


> I don't know if they are m7 or m8 but I believe the length is 24mm. Usually assembly bolts come in either 32mm or 24mm and the LM20s I pulled apart last weekend looked to be 24mm. I would call CCW. They are usually very helpful with whatever you need.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 29, 2007)

PSU said:


> Thank you, sir.


They aren't metric.

IIRC they're 5/16-18x1.25" 

I can measure one for you if you'd like. Also nobody sells singular ARP bolts except for these guys http://www.allensfasteners.com/sear...&subcat=193&txtsearchParamCat=61&txtCatName=2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Well sell individual stainless ARP 5/16"-24 1.250 UHL hardware with matching nuts if those fit your CCWs.
We sell them for AMG Aero II & RC090 wheels, so I'm not sure if they're a match with what you have.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Well sell individual stainless ARP 5/16"-24 1.250 UHL hardware with matching nuts if those fit your CCWs.
> We sell them for AMG Aero II & RC090 wheels, so I'm not sure if they're a match with what you have.


Good stuff! Thank you, Pete.


----------

